# Hymn to Jutland



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fhymn-to-jutland

Hope you like it!

Would like some feedback!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice. I think the piano intro may not be necessary.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

Really soothing melody, I could've sworn I heard it in a movie before...in any case the middle part in particular can be part of a film score IMO. I was looking for some variation from section to section in the melody though (like in a theme/variations piece); right now it's pretty much the same melody, which I think makes it a tad repetitive.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Sekhar said:


> Really soothing melody, I could've sworn I heard it in a movie before...in any case the middle part in particular can be part of a film score IMO. I was looking for some variation from section to section in the melody though (like in a theme/variations piece); right now it's pretty much the same melody, which I think makes it a tad repetitive.


This particular theme/melody is not part of any movie, not any I know of. I developed this melody/theme myself.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Melody is very similar to 'Hymn to the Sea' from Titanic:


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

nikola said:


> Melody is very similar to 'Hymn to the Sea' from Titanic:


There are some phrases which are similar, yes.

And some not. Some are similar to Amazing Grace. Some not.

And yet, others are similar to some of the works of the composer Carl Nielsen (1865-1931).

What I'm trying to say is that all music has phrases similar to one another.
This of course applies to my music, as well as others.

A piano has 12 keys in an octave. You make just about any melody, it will always have something build into it, which makes some of the melody similar to other melodies.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

But this one is pretty much similar to 'Hymn to the Sea'. It comes as instantly recognizable. It sounds more like variation to that theme than a new piece of music. A theme with some tones changed... something if you would compare this 2:











I'm not saying that is bad to compose similar piece of music, but if you would ever release that piece, you could have some legal troubles.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

nikola said:


> But this one is pretty much similar to 'Hymn to the Sea'. It comes as instantly recognizable. It sounds more like variation to that theme than a new piece of music. A theme with some tones changed...


All themes are essentially the same, with some tones changed. I'd say my piece is more similar to Amazing Grace, and Nearer my God to Thee, than Titanic-hymn.



nikola said:


> I'm not saying that is bad to compose similar piece of music, but if you would ever release that piece, you could have some legal troubles.


You would then have to make legal troubles over just about all modern music, including all film scores. They all sound similar.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

mediumaevum said:


> All themes are essentially the same, with some tones changed. I'd say my piece is more similar to Amazing Grace, and Nearer my God to Thee, than Titanic-hymn.
> 
> You would then have to make legal troubles over just about all modern music, including all film scores. They all sound similar.


I wouldn't agree with your point. There are many possibilities in composing and not all music sound similar, but this one has almost completely the same melodic/chord structure as Hymn to the Sea. Yes, the first part is also pretty much similar to Amazing Grace, so we have 2 already known pieces in your 1. 
But it doesn't matter. If you're happy with it, that's the most important.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

nikola said:


> I wouldn't agree with your point. There are many possibilities in composing and not all music sound similar, but this one has almost completely the same melodic/chord structure as Hymn to the Sea. Yes, the first part is also pretty much similar to Amazing Grace, so we have 2 already known pieces in your 1.
> But it doesn't matter. If you're happy with it, that's the most important.


My piece is similar to O Tannembaum, Amazing Grace, Nearer My God To Thee and many other pieces of music from the mid-19th century.

My point is, if you can't have people agreeing on "This is O Tannembaum" or "This is definitely Amazing Grace" or just about any other piece of music, then how is this NOT original? Originality, I was once told, is all about copying from many places at once. Not one (this violates copyright) not two pieces, but say 3 or 4 pieces in a simple melody.

Then you can call it your own.

That's what I did, at worst. But I can assure you, I did not have Titanic in my mind when composing the melody, I only had Nearer my God to Thee in my mind (and it differs alot from Nearer my God to Thee) And I wanted to make something that had the same serenity to it, yet originally created.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mediumaevum said:


> My piece is similar to O Tannembaum, Amazing Grace, Nearer My God To Thee and many other pieces of music from the mid-19th century.
> 
> My point is, if you can't have people agreeing on "This is O Tannembaum" or "This is definitely Amazing Grace" or just about any other piece of music, then how is this NOT original? Originality, I was once told, is all about copying from many places at once. Not one (this violates copyright) not two pieces, but say 3 or 4 pieces in a simple melody.
> 
> ...


Ya, it was definitely original, but clearly had a certain vein. I'm wondering was it British folk?

Oh sorry, I just googled Jutland and it was fought by the British. That's a great concept, using British folk music for the Hymn. My favourite hymn was the one Vaughan Williams wrote using one of his original folk themes


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, it was definitely original, but clearly had a certain vein. I'm wondering was it British folk?
> 
> Oh sorry, I just googled Jutland and it was fought by the British. That's a great concept, using British folk music for the Hymn. My favourite hymn was the one Vaughan Williams wrote using one of his original folk themes


It clearly has some Irish/Celtic tonality. 
And that was deliberate. I wanted to combine Celtic with Danish. My hymn has nothing to do with the battle of Jutland during ww1, I was just inspired by the landscape and history.


----------

